# advice on what my wifes really saying



## dave77g (Sep 6, 2010)

whats the best thing to do t o get my wife back, she says shes still in love with me, and her feelings are to strong to just be friends, she broke up with me, she wont even contact me i told her i want things to work out with us. do you think these are mixed signals. or is it me just hoping they are. i dont want to give up on her i am giving her space for 2weeks . been apart 5weeks ANY ADVICE ON WHAT TO DO WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## Oldpuller (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, try this, it worked for me.

ON NO ACCOUNT GROVEL TO HER IN ANY WAY FORM OR MANNER

" Girtrude, I love you, I care about you, you are the most important woman in the world to me. However, I am not a spoilt child, I understand that I cannot always have the things I really want. At the end of the day it takes two and if you are not interested, then there is nothing I can do. I wont bother you again. I will leave the door open, for a few days anyway, in case you decide to return. Take Care and Goodbye Girtrude."

You are showing that you are very emotionally stable, that you are assertive, something women love in a man, that you love her and that she is about to throw it all away. 

DONT CALL HER AFTER THIS EVEN IF SHE LEAVES A MESSAGE LET HER CALL YOU AGAIN.

Seal the deal with the best sex she has ever had. Put Jason Julius into your search engine and see what comes up. 

Take it Easy

Oldpuller


----------



## dave77g (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for your post but have doubts about telling her shes only got a few days i dont want to push to much


----------



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm sorry Oldpuller (very appropriate name by the sounds of it). Your post disgusts me, is sexist and manipulative and downright chauvanistic. Are you for real???



Dave, my stbxh never fought for me. Even when the drunken idiot over the road groped me and accidently burned me with his cigarette, my stbxh did nothing. If he grovelled, I'd think he was pathetic. But if he manned up and took responsibility for half of the issues in our marriage, there may have been some changes. Don't give her an ultimatum. Don't make her feel trapped in any way. Show her you can take the initiative. Go and have counselling. Get some information and organise a time to sit down with her and talk through some positive options. For God's sake, this is not a game. Do not try manipulating her. Treat her with respect and care and keep your dignity. Make yourself look good. Remind her of the package she married. And when you've done all that, build a time machine and go back 2 years and tell all this to my husband.


----------



## dave77g (Sep 6, 2010)

thaks for your advice i have asked if she would go to counselling with me and she declined its our anniversary tomorrow (9th september) i am thinking of leaving a red rose on her car wndscreen with a thinking of you card with 3 kisses in it what does everyone think i would do anything for this women. weve not even mentioned divorce i have asked her to get in touch about sorting out whats happening with our house cause she wanted me to buy her out but 1 week on and no reply anyone got a opinion on this


----------



## Leaise Igoa (Sep 7, 2010)

I think you should go through with your rose idea. She might really like that. Try it and let us know how that works out.


----------



## dave77g (Sep 6, 2010)

i think im going to you dont think it makes me look needy though do you


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

dave77g,

I know that you are hurting and want your wife back. The rose on the car thing kinda makes you look needy or desperate, in my opinion. I have no idea as to whether it will work. Here's the thing, I don't know how you treated her before the separation but if you treated her well and expressed how you felt about her, then she already knows that. Leaving a rose and stuff would be appropriate if you two were on those terms. Currently, you are not. I think that the advice about counseling is good if she is willing to go.

It seems that her "need for space" is because she is unsure about your marriage. People generally don't go putting a perfectly good marriage on pause just because they feel like it. You need to be really honest with yourself and see if there is any reason why she would want/need to get some space and make up her mind about the marriage.

I am not big on ultimatums. You need to think about how long YOU want to be in limbo. Set a mental deadline with yourself. Do what you feel is appropriate to save your marriage and then, if she does not come around, get on with your life. If you are a decent dude (and you probably are), you can find someone who will be more sure about a relationship with you. Good luck.


----------



## Leaise Igoa (Sep 7, 2010)

I personally dont think it makes you look needy. I think it shows that you love her. I mean, its your anniversary!! Showing her a sign of affection on that day is a great idea, in my opinion. Something as small as that could be big for her and could open the lines of communication.


----------

